# Dm 2 with ketoacidosis



## majnun99@yahoo.com (May 18, 2016)

I had a case to code a couple of days ago; patient had "diabetic ketoacidosis." There was no description as to the type of diabetes, so I went with type 2. At this point, I noticed there are combination codes for DM 1, DM due to drug or chemical, due to underlying condition and specified type NEC, but there is no combination code for DM 2 with ketoacidosis.  I coded it as DM 2 with complication NEC E11.69 and Ketoacidosis E87.2. The doctor gave an additional diagnosis of lactic acidosis, which is also coded as E87.2. Does anyone have any insights on a better way to code this, or the rationale of not having a combination code for DM type 2 with ketoacidosis? (Incidentally, the patient also had urogenital warts, severe sepsis present on admission, and there was no mention of any kind kidney malfunction.)


----------



## majnun99@yahoo.com (May 18, 2016)

*Dm type 2 with ketoacidosis*

I found an answer on another thread that indicated to go with "DM specified type NEC with ketoacidosis (without coma) E13.10" instead of DM 2 with complication NEC E11.69 and ketoacidosis E87.2 (even though the type of diabetes is not specified); seems strange, but I guess that's what I'll do if it ever comes up again.


----------



## rbandaru (May 21, 2016)

Hello,

As per coding Clinic Diabetic with ketoacidosis code is E13.10 below is reference from coding Clinic.

Assign code E13.10, Other specified diabetes mellitus with ketoacidosis without coma, for a patient with type 2 diabetes with ketoacidosis. Given the less than perfect limited choices, it was felt that it would be clinically important to identify the fact that the patient has ketoacidosis. The National Center for Health Statistics (NCHS), who has oversight for volumes I and II of ICD-10-CM, has agreed to consider a future ICD-10-CM Coordination and Maintenance Committee meeting proposal


Regards
Dr.Ramnath Bandaru, CCS, CPC
American Medical Services LLC
http://amshealth.com/
Twitter: @HospitalCoders


----------

